# NEW IMAGES SHOW BLACK HOLE IN SPACE well duh where else are you going to find one



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

The Edwardian Spirit said:


> Interesting that no one commented that from just the brightness of the light one can determine the direction of spin as one side of the disc is brighter than the other.


The color was added in, the original picture only showed ‘’dust’’
It is 6.5 tetra larger than our sun


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

Apparently, the LHC is able to produce tiny black holes. Would be fun to have some sort of photo of those before they quickly dissolve.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

vinniebob said:


> :facepalm::facepalm:
> FUCKING AWESOME
> View attachment 821775


Looks like someone with thermal camera was just filming a pooping man, but camera man didn't focus it well


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Dustanddawnzone said:


> Apparently, the LHC is able to produce tiny black holes. Would be fun to have some sort of photo of those before they quickly dissolve.


Heh, ye, just an itsy tiny bi-


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, but seriously, could one black hole swallow another black hole?


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

No but they fuse


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

a few hours ago...

LIGO Is Up and Running Again and Already Spotted Two Possible Black Hole Mergers:

https://www.space.com/ligo-observes-black-hole-merger-after-one-week.html


----------



## Defiled (Apr 4, 2019)

*https://authortomharper.com/2019/04/10/supermassive-black-hole-image/*

I'm too new to post links in my posts, apparently, but the images were released along with 5 scientific papers that go into detail about how they obtained the images and what you're actually seeing. I put a link to where the papers can be found as the title of my reply.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Too late buckaroo
I posted the image last week, supposedly it is 6.5 times bigger than our sun
It is the 1st image of a black hole:smug:


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

Does this mean the Earth is not flat?


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Paulie said:


> Does this mean the Earth is not flat?


If the Earth is flat, America doesn't exist:


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

Spacenik86 said:


> If the Earth is flat, America doesn't exist:


Sometimes I wish it didn't.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Sometimes I wish it didn't.


You have options bro, I bet we could take a collection and get you out of your misery :

https://www.greyhound.com

^They have service to Canada


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

chad86tsi said:


> You have options bro, I bet we could take a collection and get you out of your misery :
> 
> https://www.greyhound.com
> 
> ^They have service to Canada


What a thoughtful contribution to this thread! "Love it or leave it" has always been the rallying cry of those on the anemic right, especially in times when there's massive political dissent, despite the fact that dissent is actually a patriotic act! So you can shove it where the sun don't shine. Bro.


----------



## Lord Thanksalot (May 14, 2019)

Forest Nymph said:


> The light ring around it is due to the intensity of the gravitational pull on the event horizon.


Uhm, just to explain better, since you're missing quite some steps:

The matter gets pulled in, accelerates to speeds close to the speed of light, and the closer it gets, the faster it goes. This speed differential, as a direct consequence of increasing gravity inversely squared to the distance to the black hole center, increases by itself with decreasing distance. This causes a lot of friction of the disk material, which then heats up dramatically and emits radiation in (not only) the visible light range.

Sorry for this correction but I sometimes just can't stand seeing people getting misinformed.


----------

